# Indie filmmaker looking for off-the-beaten track tips and contacts!



## MVe (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm an indie filmmaker in my early 40s who'll be scouting for locations in Mykonos and Santorini for my next project, and am also planning to write an article about my time there. I'd like for it to be "off the beaten track," so not just listing the cool places, but also the weird and really unusual places that most people never get to see. Do you know of anyone local or expat that can help me with this? I'll be arriving on the 16th of September into Mykonos and leaving on the 20th for Santorini. 
Any tips/suggestions/ideas would be welcome. 
Massive thanks in advance!


----------

